# Best Bulk Cycles



## Afrazier58 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm looking into finding a better MASS building cycle with minimal water retention. Please post your suggestion!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 19, 2012)

well first we need to know how many cycles you have ran and what you used


----------



## Afrazier58 (Apr 19, 2012)

i've only ran 3 cycles. two were just test, and the third was test-e with eq. im about to start my third cycle and i want mass...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2012)

Any cycle is a bulk cycle depending on the diet paired with it.  This thread is null and void. Please re-phrase the question


----------



## Afrazier58 (Apr 19, 2012)

changed up the question a bit


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 19, 2012)

POB is right. 

Any oral you take for bulking is going to give alot of water. Tbol is the best for this but it is alot weaker then dbol. It looks like you havnt ran any 19 nors yet. The classic bulker is test/deca/dbol. What is your bf%?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2012)

Control the sodium in your diet and that will control water retention (for the most part). Whats your beef with water retention though? I love that...


----------



## Afrazier58 (Apr 19, 2012)

i have 10% bf at the moment..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2012)

If you liked the eq try boldenone cypionate. Fantastic compound. Kicks in fast. Good sense of well being on it. Excellent strength and recovery.  Bold cyp was in my last cycle and it will be in lots more to come...  I put on some solid weight with it.


----------



## Afrazier58 (Apr 19, 2012)

what did you stack with it?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2012)

how did you do on EQ...??

i love it.  i would consider tes e/c, eq, tbol/var


or test/tren....



tes/deca/dbol for sure, but your going to be the state puff marshmellow man for a bit.  even with anicils most get it to some degree.  

you could use that and maybe a bit of winny to dry out towards the end...50mg EOD ish. ?? 

adding mass while staying dry will be slower cuz you wont have the extra water/cals/etc in ya.


----------



## Sleazy E (Apr 19, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you liked the eq try boldenone cypionate. Fantastic compound. Kicks in fast. Good sense of well being on it. Excellent strength and recovery.  Bold cyp was in my last cycle and it will be in lots more to come...  I put on some solid weight with it.



just curious are you refering to dehydroboldenone (1-test cyp) which is supposed to be allot stronger then normal bold.
or are you talking about boldenone with the cypionate ester instead of the usual undecylenete


----------



## Hurt (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey man welcome to SI.  What are your stats? Height, weight?

If you really want mass, a 19-nor stacked with test would be the way to go, IMO.  If you're worried about water retention though go with tren instead of deca.  But like these knowledgeable bros have already said, diet diet diet.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 19, 2012)

eq is a shitty mass steroid. Its weak as fuck and it takes running it a long time to get the most benefit from it. Not to mention is fucks your blood pressure and rbc count so plan on donating blood (for those of you who watch your blood). Im still not sure why people use eq. To me its a prehistoric steroid. Why use it when you have masteron which does everything eq can do ten times better without the negative effects on your body?

just my thoughts

if you want masss...eq or mast is not the way to go


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2012)

Sleazy E said:


> just curious are you refering to dehydroboldenone (1-test cyp) which is supposed to be allot stronger then normal bold.
> or are you talking about boldenone with the cypionate ester instead of the usual undecylenete


 
I meant boldenone cypionate.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2012)

Afrazier58 said:


> what did you stack with it?


 
Test. I also at one point added 4 weeks of dbol at an alleged 20mg somewhere in there... But I am a simple guy. Test and something else is enough for me.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 19, 2012)

I havet to agree with Cobra about EQ,weak and takes to long,plus mucks up your Hemocrit,we used to use it on horses and it was even slow on them....i would stick with the 19 nors,esp deca


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 19, 2012)

Test deca dbol is a classic and probably one of the best.

Test/tren

Since you haven't ran dbol or any oral I would probably either try test/tren, test/deca, or test/dbol. You haven't ran deca or dbol so I'd go with one or the other so you know what's doing what if you get sides.


----------



## Afrazier58 (Apr 19, 2012)

i am 6'6 and 246 lbs


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 20, 2012)

Afrazier58 said:


> i am 6'6 and 246 lbs


damn brother you a big ole boy lol


----------



## Pusher215 (Oct 14, 2018)

I like 400 drol and deca and just uckin eating


----------

